# Which glue to use?



## orca77 (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm planning on attaching several pieces of driftwood to a piece of slate or tile. I used to use stainless steel screws, but I really hate drilling and chamfering the tile. Is there a glue I can use for the same purpose? It should be strong, water resistant, and non-toxic.

Thanks a lot folks!:-D


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

This isn't what you asked, but I attached my piece of granite tile to the bottom of some wood by putting stainless steel screws around the outside of the piece, so the heads of the screws hold the tile in place. I don't trust glues under water. I also laced nylon monofilament thread across the bottom of the tile, from screw head to screw head.


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

Gorilla Glue is amazing stuff. It expands to like 5X its initial volume as a bubbly yellow foam. I glued all the driftwood in my 29 gallon tank to the bottom glass. I didn't soak any of the pieces at all, so you know they were buoyant. Nothing has ever come out of place!

Just get some moisture on the wood, fill in around the contact points as well as you can, and give it 24 hours.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Silicone will work. As will urethane (above).

Silicone is way cheaper.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Any suggestions for bonding pieces of driftwood together? I have tiger shrimp, so I'm worried about toxicity issues.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

erijnal said:


> Any suggestions for bonding pieces of driftwood together? I have tiger shrimp, so I'm worried about toxicity issues.


Will the driftwood not stay together or are you going for some distinctive look?


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

The gorilla glue I mentioned earlier is excellent for bonding wood to (almost) anything, including itself. It's not pretty though so you wouldn't want it to be visible in the tank. You can, however, bond it, then cut out the unneeded bits with a pocket knife.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Adragontattoo said:


> Will the driftwood not stay together or are you going for some distinctive look?


Nah, I'm just making sure of which glue is safe before trying it out. So Gorilla Glue won't leach any sort of toxins into the water, namely anything that would affect sensitive invertebrates like shrimp?

I'm not worried about it showing because I'm going to be burying the glued parts in the substrate.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Pond-Water-Gardening-731/Fish-safe-adhesive.htm

Theres putty if you have smaller pieces. I highly doubt those will hold the bigger ones xD


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

erijnal said:


> So Gorilla Glue won't leach any sort of toxins into the water, namely anything that would affect sensitive invertebrates like shrimp?


None whatsoever. I used a ton of it while setting up my shrimp tank (RCS, CBS) and have had no problems.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone use the Gorilla glue to hold plants on wood?


----------

